# TinBoats.net Box Pass #4



## juggernoob (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Bugpac for previous box pass - I present to you TinBoats.net Pass #4!

_Taken from previous Box Pass rules._

The box has no less than 10 items in it. The person receiving the box will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.

RULES:
1. Participants should live in the continental US.

2. You must have 10 posts in the last month.

3. Each person has 4 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for their address, If you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list.

4. Use USPS Flat rate box $10.95 for shipping.

5. Your puts MUST be of greater than or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. *PLEASE NO JUNK*, keep it to items that you would use or wanted to use. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net.

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. The last member with the box should start the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.

**Jim (Since Jim lives in the next town, I'm going to include his stuff with mine before I send it out to Sixgun86)
*
1) Sixgun86
2) Aeviaanah
3) Brine
4) Capt. Ahab
5) LonLB
6) Pepperrocks
7) JeffChastain
8 )Fender66/Chris
9) Fool4Fish1226
10) lswoody

Here's a picture from Bugpac's Box Pass, sorry, but the reel is taken, passed it on to my uncle that just started to get back into fishing. I haven't added anything yet, but will when I ship the box out.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 17, 2011)

1) Sixgun86
2) 
3) 
4)
5) 
6) 
7) 
8 ) 
9) 
10)


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 23, 2011)

1) Sixgun86
2) aeviaanah
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2011)

1) Sixgun86
2) aeviaanah
3)Jim
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## Brine (Oct 24, 2011)

) Sixgun86
2) aeviaanah
3)Jim
4)Brine
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 6, 2011)

bump!


----------



## pepperrocks (Nov 12, 2011)

Would love to get in, haven't been on here for a while, if I can thanks if not I understand. Good idea. God is good


----------



## Brine (Nov 18, 2011)

[youtube]v/CQFEY9RIRJA[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2011)

I will be your Huckleberry - IN!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2011)

) Sixgun86
2) aeviaanah
3)Jim
4)Brine
5) Capt. Ahab
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## LonLB (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll jump in on this. Could be fun.
) Sixgun86
2) aeviaanah
3)Jim
4)Brine
5) Capt. Ahab
6)LonLB
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## pepperrocks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm on the top list not the lower ones. Am I in? If so Thanks. Just wanna know to keep a lookout or not.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2011)

) Sixgun86
2) aeviaanah
3)Jim
4)Brine
5) Capt. Ahab
6)LonLB
7) Peperrocks
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## sixgun86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Getting some momentum!! :beer:


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 21, 2011)

) Sixgun86
2) aeviaanah
3)Jim
4)Brine
5) Capt. Ahab
6)LonLB
7) Peperrocks
8 )JeffChastain
9)
10)

I'll give it a go. Got a few nice things laying around that I haven't used.


----------



## juggernoob (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice, almost there, 3 more, here's the updated list.

1) Sixgun86
2) Aeviaanah
3) Brine
4) Capt. Ahab
5) LonLB
6) Pepperrocks
7) JeffChastain
8 ) 
9) 
10)


----------



## Brine (Nov 23, 2011)

You left Jim out of the 3 spot


----------



## juggernoob (Nov 24, 2011)

Brine said:


> You left Jim out of the 3 spot



Jim and I are going to combine our stuff before I send it out since we live 10 mins away from each other.


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright, I'm going to give this another week, 12/10, and then close it out. So sign up.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 1, 2011)

1) Sixgun86
2) Aeviaanah
3) Brine
4) Capt. Ahab
5) LonLB
6) Pepperrocks
7) JeffChastain
8 )Fender66/Chris
9)
10)


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 1, 2011)

1) Sixgun86
2) Aeviaanah
3) Brine
4) Capt. Ahab
5) LonLB
6) Pepperrocks
7) JeffChastain
8 )Fender66/Chris
9)Fool4Fish1226
10)

I am in


----------



## Brine (Dec 5, 2011)

Patience: A minor form of despair disguised as a virtue. ~ Ambrose Bierce


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2011)

Brine said:


> Patience: A minor form of despair disguised as a virtue. ~ Ambrose Bierce


Lol


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 6, 2011)

1 more.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2011)

Screw one more - this has been waiting since October - let us pass that box with the lucky nine!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 6, 2011)

Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2011)

Go go go!


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a complete list =D>


----------



## Brine (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this thing in transit yet?

We're gunna have to figure in postage increases at this rate :LOL2:


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm trying to setup a time with Jim to combine our stuff. My guess is it will go out Monday.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry for the hold up guys. It is all my fault. We will get it out in the next day or so.

Jim


----------



## lets fish salt (Dec 13, 2011)

sounds like paying forward to me !im in lets fish salt soon !!!!


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 13, 2011)

Holy crap! Jim just unloaded all of his tackle, I think he may have just given up fishing. Great for the Box Pass! Anyways, there is absolutely no way I can fit all of this stuff and the original box into a USPS Medium Flat Rate box, so I will ship it out in a larger box and maybe down the line someone can consolidate it into a smaller box. The "One Box to Rule Them All" will go out tomorrow to Sixgun86. Happy Holidays!


----------



## LonLB (Dec 13, 2011)

cool. Hopefully that balance beam is still in the box.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 13, 2011)

Ill be sure to consolidate the big box to small box  

Maybe next box pass we could arrange it by location, we could meet somewhere half way to save on shipping costs! LOL JK


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good deal, looking forward to it's arrival hopefully by the weekend as I'll be stopping by Bass Pro and Academy sports. Aeviaanah, go ahead and send me a PM with the address you would like the box to be shipped when you get a chance. I will post pics and tracking when it arrives and ships.


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 14, 2011)

The Box went out this morning. I had to ship it Parcel, Priority in the box I had would have been $30, the Box should arrive sometime next week. It seems like with a little pruning of items, the Large Priority Box @ $14.95 might be large enough. Enjoy, Happy Holidays!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 14, 2011)

sixgun86 said:


> Good deal, looking forward to it's arrival hopefully by the weekend as I'll be stopping by Bass Pro and Academy sports. Aeviaanah, go ahead and send me a PM with the address you would like the box to be shipped when you get a chance. I will post pics and tracking when it arrives and ships.


PM Sent! Glad this thing is moving!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow!!! looks like some good stuff!!! Hope some of them rat-l-traps and the yum money hounds are still in there when I get it!!!!!


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 19, 2011)

Box just arrived. Will post pics as shortly.

Pics*


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 22, 2011)

Box shipped to aeviaanah yesterday via USPS 0311-2550-0003-9911-8413 . Cost almost $20 to get this thing across the country..


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 23, 2011)

I received that package today! Lots of cool stuff. Ill be sending it out next week!


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I received that package today! Lots of cool stuff. Ill be sending it out next week!



Don't forget to post a picture. I'm glad 2 people got the box before the holidays.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2011)

Box will be heading out soon!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 29, 2011)

Box was sent out today!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow!!! Hope that "bubble box" is still there when it gets to me. Really need one. Mine died last year.


----------



## Brine (Jan 6, 2012)

THE EAGLE HAS LANDED!

Thanks aeviaanah!

Now for the  

I actually got the box last night. Unfortunately, it was about an hour after I learned that my best friend's Mom had passed unexpectedly. Like the high school best friend of the past 20+ years that I've stayed close to since. He lost his Dad almost a year ago. His Mom died in her sleep Wed night, and he was the one that found her Thursday morning. Having just shortly gotten off the phone with him, I found the box and well..... just didn't have the heart to open it. After getting home today, there the box sits, and I just don't have it in me. If next in line would be so kind as to give me a few days, I'd appreciate it. I really hope this doesn't sound more selfish than it does typing it. I care about the TinBoat community too, and I wan't to make sure that I have my head on straight before diving into the goodies and choosing the replacements. 

Sorry to bring a downer into this thing! Just thought you all deserved to know and hope it didn't get viewed as just dragging my feet. 

Gunna unplug for the majority of the weekend, but will make sure to check back in soon. 

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 6, 2012)

It's ok Brine. I think we all can understand. Praying for the family.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news brine, I hope you and your friend pull thru. Take care.


----------



## pepperrocks (Jan 7, 2012)

We've all been there. Praying for all families involved.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 7, 2012)

I say take as long as you have to. Do the right thing with your friend (Family) I am in no hurry and I don't think anyone else either. Take care of you and the family before you worry about this simple box pass


----------



## Brine (Jan 9, 2012)

PM Sent Captain

Will post pics before sending


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 10, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your friend.

HANGEYE


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 11, 2012)

Who put the Reaction Innovations Trixie series smallie beavers "oxblood" in the box? I caught this guy on here on the way home from work. Right when i switched to these I got a bite. This is a small mouth right?


----------



## Brine (Jan 13, 2012)

Box ships tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2012)

Brine said:


> Box ships tomorrow!


 =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Brine (Jan 14, 2012)

Package shipped. Sorry for the delay folks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2012)

Box arrived safe and sound a few days ago. i have not had an opportunity to open it but will do that and take some photos and send it off to the next person

LonLB - I needs your address please!


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 20, 2012)

cool idea.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2012)

So, as previously posted I received the BOX earlier in the week

Opened it up and WOW - it was crammed with all sorts of cool stuff - knives, lights, and lots and lots of lures.


Here are a few photos - I need a bigger table as i could not spread everything out!

I am gonna remove a few things - add a few things and send it on its way!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 23, 2012)

This is really getting exciting!!!!!!


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 24, 2012)

The box looks great, lots of good stuff in it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2012)

LonLB said:


> cool. Hopefully that balance beam is still in the box.




All yours big dog!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2012)

lswoody said:


> Wow!!! Hope that "bubble box" is still there when it gets to me. Really need one. Mine died last year.




So far so good on that - you have a few to go so keep hope 'in!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2012)

Box shipped today - will take around 5-7 days to get there to Michigan


----------



## lswoody (Feb 1, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> lswoody said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!! Hope that "bubble box" is still there when it gets to me. Really need one. Mine died last year.
> ...


Thanks Capt!!! I keep hoping and praying it is still there when I get it.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys the box kinda stalled out here. I got it, I'll get some pcitures up and get it sent out by tomorrow or Sat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2012)

LonLB said:


> Hey guys the box kinda stalled out here. I got it, I'll get some pcitures up and get it sent out by tomorrow or Sat.




Glad you got it - is it moving again?


----------



## pepperrocks (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in Georgia, But I will keep ain eye out..


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 24, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys the box kinda stalled out here. I got it, I'll get some pcitures up and get it sent out by tomorrow or Sat.
> ...




Any updates?


----------



## pepperrocks (Feb 24, 2012)

I haven't seen it yet. I think its coming to me?


----------



## lswoody (Feb 27, 2012)

Where we at on this thing?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 1, 2012)

LonB has not even been on here since Feb. 20

Does anyone know him or how to reach him?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2012)

Well this sucks!


----------



## Brine (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope he's okay. [-o<


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 3, 2012)

The last person before him knows where he lives.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2012)

something must be up, I will send him an email.

Jim


----------



## lswoody (Mar 10, 2012)

You hear anything from him Jim?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> The last person before him knows where he lives.



That was me - I have his address

He posted last week about this:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24166


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad to hear it. I think we were all worried. I will let everyone know when I get it..


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 16, 2012)

As of today still looking out. Haven't seen of yet.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah he said he was going to do the draw for the hat too and tell what's been going on but then he disappeared again.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2012)

Well this really sucks - He has all the baits everyone sent in - plus all the postage we payed to move this box around and Pooooof - gone

I have his address and can send him a letter I guess - anyone live near Sturgis MI 49091


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 17, 2012)

On the link that Ahab posted he said on 3-4-12 he would mail out in a couple days, but now still not moving.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> On the link that Ahab posted he said on 3-4-12 he would mail out in a couple days, but now still not moving.




And if you check (I did) he has not logged on to this site since March 4, 20112


Very frustrating


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok now what?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2012)

This is juggernoob's baby - we should see what he thinks we should do


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do over? maybe we all could send several items to fill the box and we could have a playground "Do Over" This is such a great idea I would hate to see it end like this. We gotta do something I am in for whatever!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 18, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Do over? maybe we all could send several items to fill the box and we could have a playground "Do Over" This is such a great idea I would hate to see it end like this. We gotta do something I am in for whatever!


Restart the box from the beginning. Im in.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 18, 2012)

I think for the ones that have been waiting, it might be fair to start with them? I'm not in it so it doesn't apply to me, but just a thought...they have been waiting a while.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2012)

A "do over" starting with the people who have been left out sounds fine - however, we now have an "empty" box - all the stuff that was put in so far is gone, and when I sent that box out to LonLB it was FULL of goodies 


I added a half dozen nice crank baits and some other cool stuff - plus all the stuff that was already in there

Take a look at the photos



Sucks that someone just dropped the ball and ends up with all the loot


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 18, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> A "do over" starting with the people who have been left out sounds fine - however, we now have an "empty" box - all the stuff that was put in so far is gone, and when I sent that box out to LonLB it was FULL of goodies
> 
> 
> I added a half dozen nice crank baits and some other cool stuff - plus all the stuff that was already in there
> ...



That does really suck...it was packed full of some awesome stuff. I can't think of anything to justify that kind of irresponsibility...even if life is hectic it doesn't justify screwing people over.


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm very disappointed..


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 19, 2012)

I sent him a message via FB asking him to login and let everyone know whats going on with the box pass. There was recent activity so it shouldn't take too long for a response. I'd hold off on starting a new box for a couple more days.


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, this is a real bummer, the box looked real great. I'm going to start a new box and send it out to Pepperrocks. Worse case we'll have 2 boxes going around. I hope everything with LonLB is okay. Let's get this thing going for some spring time lunkers.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 19, 2012)

juggernoob said:


> Wow, this is a real bummer, the box looked real great. I'm going to start a new box and send it out to Pepperrocks. Worse case we'll have 2 boxes going around. I hope everything with LonLB is okay. Let's get this thing going for some spring time lunkers.



Hold off a few more days and see if we get a response. If we don't...then we can open up some new ideas to resolve this.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 19, 2012)

I really hope that maybe he has been super busy or maybe there has been sickness or somthing like that going on. I just feel that there is a resonable explaination. I just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. I sure was hoping to get that bubble box aerator that was in there though.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 19, 2012)

lswoody said:


> I really hope that maybe he has been super busy or maybe there has been sickness or somthing like that going on. I just feel that there is a resonable explaination. I just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. I sure was hoping to get that bubble box aerator that was in there though.


Walmart has is for 9 bux.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 20, 2012)

lswoody said:


> I sure was hoping to get that bubble box aerator that was in there though.


I knew someone would appreciate part of my contribution. :mrgreen: 



aeviaanah said:


> Walmart has is for 9 bux.


Ssshhh!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> lswoody said:
> 
> 
> > I sure was hoping to get that bubble box aerator that was in there though.
> ...




That is the fun of the box pass - you get some stuff that you might "want" but do not need enough to purchase


Lets you handle and try new stuff


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 20, 2012)

Proyotehunter said:


> I'm in!



You can't be in. We're all out right now. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2012)

Proyotehunter said:


> I'm in!



Perfect - we elect you to drive to Sturgis MI and get the box back


----------



## lswoody (Mar 20, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> sixgun86 said:
> 
> 
> > lswoody said:
> ...



Thing is I need it!!!!!!! But not for another month or so.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 21, 2012)

The message was sent monday, since there has been almost 10 wall posts on the account showing activity Tues and today, Wed with no response to my inquiry. Don't know what to say fella's, don't think I'm going to hear back. It's hard to believe a tenured member would keep the box but at least a reply would have been courteous. Don't meant to intrusive but I have hard earned money inside that box as do the rest of you all. (yall). yeehaw? I believe it will show up one day, just wish it was taken more serious. I'll support and contribute to the creation of Box Pass II.


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 21, 2012)

I can start a new box. Who is first in line to get it and I will ship it out by this weekend. I have lots of saltwater and freshwater gear lying around that could go to someone who can use it.


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 22, 2012)

I sent out a box to Pepperrocks on Tues with some stuff that I had. Hopefully LonLB comes through and sends out the original Box #4 but if not we still have something going around for the people waiting.


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't seen it as of yet. But if Proyote wants to put in also on a new Box, if you wanna ship it to me I will PM my address and when I get it. Combine it with what Juggern sent me and ship it all out to who ever is next in line? And get the box rolling again.


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 22, 2012)

To bad someone saw fit not to pass the original box on to the next person. Hopefully he is just in some situation where he could pass it on but you would think that he would at least pop in and tell everyone that there was a delay or something.

Looks like you need to get in on this at the begining so i will be keeping my eye out for Box #5 when it starts.

Goodluck in getting the orginal box back.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 22, 2012)

The only excuse for that kind of irresponsibility would be if he was, himself, in the hospital or imprisoned...or dead...which his Facebook would indicate he is not. Being busy is not justification for being irresponsible with other peoples time/energy/money...if you are busy you buck up and be a man.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 22, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> I haven't seen it as of yet. But if Proyote wants to put in also on a new Box, if you wanna ship it to me I will PM my address and when I get it. Combine it with what Juggern sent me and ship it all out to who ever is next in line? And get the box rolling again.



Pepper, PM your Addy. I'll get a box (Minor contribution) out to you monday to combine with Juggers. Lets try to get this thing back rolling. 

Also to those in Box4 to consider a motion to continue the pass after completion and add Proyotehunter in Lon's place?


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Sent PM. Anyone want my address let me know.


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 22, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> I haven't seen it as of yet. But if Proyote wants to put in also on a new Box, if you wanna ship it to me I will PM my address and when I get it. Combine it with what Juggern sent me and ship it all out to who ever is next in line? And get the box rolling again.



It should be there tomorrow. One thing I would do is change the box out, I sent the stuff in a Medium Priority Box which was ~$11 to ship, you could use a larger box and ship USPS Parcel 2-8 for the same price or cheaper. Have fun with the box. Let's not worry about the original box. Everything will works out in the end.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 24, 2012)

What a dick, anyone want me to post something on his wall ? i don't mind being "That guy" to light a fire under his ass. 

That's a'lot of freaking money to be "Too busy to pass along" :|


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 24, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> What a dick, anyone want me to post something on his wall ? i don't mind being "That guy" to light a fire under his ass.
> 
> That's a'lot of freaking money to be "Too busy to pass along" :|





Took the words out of my mouth - I am gonna send him a letter snail mail


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are a couple things I've thrown together for the new box. Nothing to write home about but every little bit counts. Will be in route come monday.

Maybe it might help if a couple of use wrote Lon in an attempt to get him pass the old box forward.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 25, 2012)

Offer still stand's lol i may not be able to write on his wall but i know a lot of people who owe me favor's and i could make his life online a living hell


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Offer still stand's lol i may not be able to write on his wall but i know a lot of people who owe me favor's and i could make his life online a living hell




No need make is online life a living hell - but a reminder that we have still heard nothing would be nice


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't do it! It does nothing to get the stuff. No need for any of us to stoop to a lower level.

Let's just move on and hope it does not happen again.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 25, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Offer still stand's lol i may not be able to write on his wall but i know a lot of people who owe me favor's and i could make his life online a living hell



I agree completely that this sucks. What you do on your own time is your business. WE here at TinBoats, I'd like to think, are above this kind of behavior. No need to sink to a low level. One person has screwed up....WE, as a family, recover and move on. If not......I'm not a part of it.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like a case of Mail Fraud to me:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_and_wire_fraud

I've heard of it being used for eBay transactions that went awry. I'm not an attorney, but I think people were defrauded here. 

https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/forms/mailfraudcomplaint.aspx

A visit from a postal inspector might "remind" him to pass the box along.

I had intended to participate in this box pass, but missed getting my name on the list. I try to subscribe to the belief that most people are good, so I hope he has a legitimate reason for holding it for so long, but things don't really look that way to me.

sf


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 25, 2012)

Well the simple fact he logs onto facebook regularly i'd say there's nothing wrong with him. Just grow a set an man up


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 26, 2012)

fender66 said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > Offer still stand's lol i may not be able to write on his wall but i know a lot of people who owe me favor's and i could make his life online a living hell
> ...



+1 on what Fender and Jim said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 26, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Well the simple fact he logs onto facebook regularly i'd say there's nothing wrong with him. Just grow a set an man up



It's not worth it, we have already moving on. He is aware that he has the box and that people have been waiting since Nov for it. Let's keep this on a positive note, because that's what the box is about. There is enough good people on here to make this right.

Pepperrocks- did you get the box yet?


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a new box ready to ship to peppercocks. Just PM me your address and I will get it out this week so we can get the ball rolling again.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 26, 2012)

Addy Forwarded to PH, Thank you!

My box will be going out today. Shouldn't take long, AL to GA


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome I received the box today from Jugger, as soon as I get the other boxes I will photo the combined contents and get it in the mail to the next person on the list. I guess this is Box pass 4.5. 

This is the stuff that makes this site special =D> . Unfortunetly like a family we all have those cousins that don't think about anybody but them self. [-X

Thanks
Your a great group.


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 27, 2012)

Proyotehunter said:


> I have a new box ready to ship to peppercocks. Just PM me your address and I will get it out this week so we can get the ball rolling again.



What if you hang on to your stuff and we'll add you to the end of the list. That way you'll get the box once and ship it out once.


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 27, 2012)

So do I need to wait for anything or should I ship it out like it is? Havent gotten a PM with 
Jeffchastains info yet. I will PM him.


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 27, 2012)

Holy cow JeffChastain hasn't been on since december 2011.. I sent him a PM I will see if he responds.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 27, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> Holy cow JeffChastain hasn't been on since december 2011.. I sent him a PM I will see if he responds.




Skip him - that is not a good sign


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 27, 2012)

Next in line would be fender66.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 27, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> Next in line would be fender66.



PM sent.

A HUGE thank you to all that pulled this back together! AWESOME guys! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> Next in line would be fender66.




When was the last time he logged on :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> pepperrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Next in line would be fender66.
> ...



Doesn't matter....I'm going to fill the box with empty toilet paper rolls and send it on. I'm hoping Ahab is next on the list!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 28, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > pepperrocks said:
> ...



If your going to send toilet paper I prefer the one on the right 

Thanks I'll be waiting :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > pepperrocks said:
> ...




Awesome - I can make a telescope!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2012)

No one?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe you can make a periscope instead.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Maybe you can make a periscope instead.





YES! Now this is a man with great imagination



Where are those empty rolls?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was thinking more of you making a stringer of fish. Something like this.


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 30, 2012)

I received the box from fender66, tonight I will photo the lot. And get it off Monday morning. Glad its moving again. With or without LonB.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> I received the box from fender66, tonight I will photo the lot. And get it off Monday morning. Glad its moving again. With or without LonB.



I'm BLOWN AWAY AND IMPRESSED BEYOND WORDS THAT YOU RECEIVED THE BOX FROM ME.

I never sent a box. :shock: :shock:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine went out priority, should show its ugly face today or tomorrow.


----------



## pepperrocks (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry it was sixgun. Got it today, or a big envelope came today haven't been there yet to see what it is.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2012)

fender66 said:


> pepperrocks said:
> 
> 
> > I received the box from fender66, tonight I will photo the lot. And get it off Monday morning. Glad its moving again. With or without LonB.
> ...




I sent it for you - full of empty TP rolls :---)


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > pepperrocks said:
> ...



I live with a wife and two daughters. Trust me....I see enough empty TP rolls. Soon, I'm going to have to hold a class on how to refill the holder when the TP is gone! :|


----------



## Kochy (Apr 1, 2012)

How would I be able to get in on this?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2012)

Kochy said:


> How would I be able to get in on this?




Ask Fender - he has all the TP rolls


----------



## Kochy (Apr 1, 2012)

Fender can I get the rules of it? I've read and I'm pretty much like understanding, its on a trust system, the box is sent to you, and you pick like 2 or 3 things out of it, put a couple things back in it, and ship it to the next guy? Am I right? 

I want to get involved in some of this contest here. Since I'm only 16, I don't have that much tackle and am learning as I go about fishing, But I do own my own boat which is a good thing.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure why I'm being asked...(thanks Ahab) :wink: but...since I am.....

I don't have a problem with this box moving on past 10 people if there's no objection from anyone else. I'm not sure how to keep a running list except to maybe start a new thread for TinBoats. With a "Box Pass #5"......we can start a new list of 10, or ??? and then the last person on this list passes to the first on the next list.

Any objections.....speak now. If there's no objections...I'll start the new thread before I crash tonight.

What say you TinBoat members?

(same rules as before)


----------



## Kochy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm cool with it, I'd like to be in on it.


----------



## pepperrocks (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't get the pics to post, I will mail the box out today.


----------



## pepperrocks (Apr 2, 2012)

It's in the mail. I'm all for box pass 5. This one left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 3, 2012)

I am ok with a box pass 5!!!!!!!


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 3, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I am ok with a box pass 5!!!!!!!



x2


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2012)

Ill play for box pass #5.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 4, 2012)

Since I'll be the last to get this pass box, I'll add some stuff to it and pass it on for pass box #5!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 4, 2012)

lswoody said:


> Since I'll be the last to get this pass box, I'll add some stuff to it and pass it on for pass box #5!!!!!!!



Got your PM seconds ago. Thanks a lot.

For those that want to get into Box Pass # 5...go here to sign up.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=24850


----------



## pepperrocks (Apr 11, 2012)

Mailed it out on 4-2-2012. Hadn't heard anything, hope Jeff got it ok. With spring break I figured it might get delayed.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 12, 2012)

pepperrocks said:


> Mailed it out on 4-2-2012. Hadn't heard anything, hope Jeff got it ok. With spring break I figured it might get delayed.



Jeff never got it, unless he's the one that sent it to me (I haven't checked). It showed up on my front porch sometime early this week. I've been working 12-14 hour days and missed it when I came home. Still haven't had the time to open it, but will on Sunday when I get back in town....or, depending on what's in the box, I might just keep it and never talk to you guys again. :roll: 

According to the list, Fool4Fish1226 is next. I'll get this out sometime early next week.


----------



## pepperrocks (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry I forgot we skipped Jeff when I mailed it out I still hadn't recieved his contact info.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 17, 2012)

Where's the pictures??????? And where's the box?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone still friends with LonLB on Facebook? Is there any news - really strange that after 800 some post he just disappears with the box full of fishing tackle?


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Anyone still friends with LonLB on Facebook? Is there any news - really strange that after 800 some post he just disappears with the box full of fishing tackle?



It is shocking and weird. 

He even won the big master bass kit that I gave away. I did get a thanks from him in a PM when he won it, but that was the last I heard of him. Hopefully nothing bad happened to him.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 18, 2012)

Myself and James have sent courteous reminders. Neither of us have gotten a response. It's almost a slap in the face because the account is active almost on a daily basis.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2012)

Box went out this morning. Movin' On.

I didn't take much from it, but I still added some stuff.

Here is what arrived in my box. I think this picture is missing a small sandwich bag of plastics that my daughter wanted.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool!!!!!! Hope that aereator makes it to me!!!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 23, 2012)

lswoody said:


> Cool!!!!!! Hope that aereator makes it to me!!!!!!



Well the eagle has landed and yes that aerator will make it to you unless the mail person helps themselves to it :LOL2: . I will add a few items and get it out to you this week. I was out of town the last few days (Annual Pig Roast) so the box arrived either Friday or Saturday. I am heading to the Keys this week (Work Related) and will most likely send it out tomorrow. If I get a chance tonight I will take pictures and post them, if not I will just send it out so this Box Pass it not delayed any longer.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are the pictures - should be in the mail tomorrow.

As you can see the bubbler is still there, I actually did not remove any items thought it would give Pass#5 a good start.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool!!! Ready to get it and get #5 going!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 24, 2012)

lswoody said:


> Cool!!! Ready to get it and get #5 going!!!!




Just dropped it off they said should be there around thursday, Off to the Keys now =D>


----------



## lswoody (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope you catch lotsa fish!!!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 27, 2012)

lswoody said:


> Hope you catch lotsa fish!!!!!!



Well didn't catch any fish to much work and fun, Did you get the box?


----------



## lswoody (Apr 30, 2012)

Got it Sat and will be sending it to Kotchy tomorrow and I got it packed to the gills with all kinds of fishin stuff. Will post pic soon!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good to here =D>


----------



## Kochy (May 1, 2012)

Holy crap there is a lot of stuff in that box.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 1, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Holy crap there is a lot of stuff in that box.



You get my PM w/ address Kochy?


----------

